# Coming out soon!



## MJ Preston (Oct 5, 2013)

A new horror anthology is coming out in November in which I was invited to  contribute. 

I get to share the pages with the late HP Lovecraft,  bestselling Canadian author Gord Rollo and some other cool writers too. 

I  was also brought in to do the cover art, which was a real pleasure. 

The  cover is still under wraps, but here's a taste with this promotional  poster (also done by moi) which is set for release at Anthocon in New  Hampshire. 

Just thought you folks would like a gander.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 5, 2013)

*Coming out soon!* 

Yikes, I've been living too long in "The Peoples' Republik of Madison."  My first thought was that you're gay and you were making a celebratory announcement.

Congrats, either way.


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 5, 2013)

Me Gay? No. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## dakota.potts (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow... to share pages with HP Lovecraft. Talk about a bucket list item. Congrats! May have to pick up a copy.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 5, 2013)

That's exciting! Congratulations, Mr. Preston.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 5, 2013)

MJ Preston said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that...



Ahhh, a Seinfeld fan.  Sounds like you are truly a master of your domain.  Good luck on the book!


----------



## PiP (Oct 5, 2013)

That's great news, MJ! Love the promotional poster.


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2013)

well done


----------



## Cran (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations MJ. 

Please remind us again in November.


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll make sure to buy a copy.

And sincerest congratulations! :thumbl:


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 12, 2013)

Later this year my new book should be ready as well. Here is the promo poster.


----------



## Sam (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks awesome, Mark. Can't wait for this one. 

To anyone who's a fan of horror: If you haven't already, check out Mark's _The Equinox. _Fantastic read.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, well done MJ!  Congrats!


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> Looks awesome, Mark. Can't wait for this one.
> 
> To anyone who's a fan of horror: If you haven't already, check out Mark's _The Equinox. _Fantastic read.



Thanks Sam. The Equinox on Kindle is available for free until midnight. So anyone wanting a Kindle copy go grab one here.





Get a copy of THE EQUINOX on KINDLE free until Midnight


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 15, 2013)

It's going on my to read list. I love horror.

Edit: Just ordered a paperback of _The Equinox_. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 16, 2013)

That is an epic poster. Congrats!


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 16, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> It's going on my to read list. I love horror.
> 
> Edit: Just ordered a paperback of _The Equinox_. Looking forward to it.



That's awesome J Anfinson, I hope you like it.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 27, 2013)

To anyone that reads horror: I just got done reading Mark's book, _The Equinox_, and it was fantastic. Do yourself a favor and grab a copy over at Amazon.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats, don't forget us little people...or step on us...or eat us.  (I'm not very tasty due to the medicine I take FYI)


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 9, 2013)

Now this is kind of cool. All these writers holding up a poster of the cover I designed for Canopic Jars Tales of Mummies and Mummification.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 9, 2013)

Which one is H.P. Lovecraft, and does a free 6-pack of Samuel Adams come with each book purchase?  \\/

I was just kidding by the way, you have good reason to be proud!


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 10, 2013)

Nope, no Sam Adams. Sadly, Lovecraft is a corpse.

And yes, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 15, 2013)

There's nothing quite like the feel of a good book in ones hand.

Okay I'm done bragging.  Did  I mention I did the cover art. Oh... Sorry. Enough said.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2013)

*Like* Good for you...yes, get it out there.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 15, 2013)

I keep seeing the title of this thread and thinking that Kevin has a secret to share with us.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 24, 2013)

WTG!!!


----------

